
How Google almost killed ProtonMail - finid
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/06/your-money/a-gmail-rival-sent-to-siberia-by-a-mysterious-google-glitch.html?ref=technology
======
grzm
Actual title: "A Gmail Rival Sent to Siberia by a Mysterious Google Glitch"

dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12880914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12880914)

